# Paul Rainbolt - Jan 11, 1959 - January 12, 2015



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Paul's condition has turned for the worse and the outlook is not good. 

Prayers are needed and appreciated 



http://www.gofundme.com/paulrainboltfund


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

so sorry to hear this. When bad things happen to good people. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Last night Paul gathered his friends and family at his bed side and told us his prognosis and that his time here on earth is short. His bravery & strength in such a dire situation was unimaginable. His only concern was for his family and friends and how we felt. Needless to say there wasn't a dry eye in the room. We passed the evening recalling old dogs, hunts and trials and the many, many miles we had logged with Paul. James Roberts was bringing Gypsy, Paul's young dog up to the Hospital today so they could be together. 

Today take a moment to think of Paul and shoot him a note to let him know he is in your thoughts and prayers. Also, remember life is fragile and don't take for granted a hunting trip, training day, or just a chance to hang out with your friends and family. Be present in this life.

RD


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Prayers from Kansas.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Praying hard for you Paul, you have the best friends and family.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Last night Paul gathered his friends and family at his bed side and told us his prognosis and that his time here on earth is short. His bravery & strength in such a dire situation was unimaginable. His only concern was for his family and friends and how we felt. Needless to say there wasn't a dry eye in the room. We passed the evening recalling old dogs, hunts and trials and the many, many miles we had logged with Paul. James Roberts was bringing Gypsy, Paul's young dog up to the Hospital today so they could be together.
> 
> Today take a moment to think of Paul and shoot him a note to let him know he is in your thoughts and prayers. Also, remember life is fragile and don't take for granted a hunting trip, training day, or just a chance to hang out with your friends and family. Be present in this life.
> 
> RD


Such a helpless feeling for everyone, what to say, what to do, we're all on a time table, for Paul, his wife, and children I wish his was much longer.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thoughts and prayers from Kansas!!

The Homburg's*


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Last night Paul gathered his friends and family at his bed side and told us his prognosis and that his time here on earth is short. His bravery & strength in such a dire situation was unimaginable. His only concern was for his family and friends and how we felt. Needless to say there wasn't a dry eye in the room. We passed the evening recalling old dogs, hunts and trials and the many, many miles we had logged with Paul. James Roberts was bringing Gypsy, Paul's young dog up to the Hospital today so they could be together.
> 
> Today take a moment to think of Paul and shoot him a note to let him know he is in your thoughts and prayers. Also, remember life is fragile and don't take for granted a hunting trip, training day, or just a chance to hang out with your friends and family. Be present in this life.
> 
> RD


I have never witness such courage from a man.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Praying hard for Paul and his family and friends....


Richard


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I never met him, but my training partner judged with him, and said he was a good dog man. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

My prayers continue to go out to Paul, his family and loved ones. My heart breaks for them all.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wishes for peace for his family. My family lost a very close friend (God child) to a frighteningly similar cancer just last night. Again a young man with 3 little girls. Like Paul, he fought hard to the end, but all of his concerns were for his family and friends. Sometimes it just seems like too much to bear. Safe journey to you Paul.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was so hoping for better news. Prayers for Paul and his family.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Many prayers for Paul, his family and friends.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Paul, we want you and your family to know that our prayers and thoughts are with you all.

Your Friends at Sunflower Retriever Club.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no, was hoping to hear better news. Prayers to him and his family.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I never met the man, but thoughts and prayers to him and family.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

So sad to hear this news. I've never met Paul, but know several people that know him well. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

This is so heartbreaking and sad. Sorry Paul and family. I was happy to hear that James got your girl.

Barb


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

The latest from the GoFundMe site that Amanda posted just this evening..... Prayers....love....and continuing donations is what those of us not nearby can do... 

http://www.gofundme.com/paulrainboltfund


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Gunners Up said:


> Last night Paul gathered his friends and family at his bed side and told us his prognosis and that his time here on earth is short. His bravery & strength in such a dire situation was unimaginable. His only concern was for his family and friends and how we felt. Needless to say there wasn't a dry eye in the room. We passed the evening recalling old dogs, hunts and trials and the many, many miles we had logged with Paul. James Roberts was bringing Gypsy, Paul's young dog up to the Hospital today so they could be together.
> 
> Today take a moment to think of Paul and shoot him a note to let him know he is in your thoughts and prayers. Also, remember life is fragile and don't take for granted a hunting trip, training day, or just a chance to hang out with your friends and family. Be present in this life.
> 
> RD


Knowing Paul to be the stand up guy you describe, I'm not surprised that his foremost concern is for family and friends. 

Your last sentences summed it up so well......I have no words other than to say....Amen.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

This is such sad news. He is handling it with such courage and grace....my prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm so sorry I never got to meet Paul, and I have prayed since I heard he got sick. So very sorry to hear this sad news and I pray the Lord will bless and comfort Paul, his family, and all who love him.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I only know Paul through RTF and he has always been one of the good guys and one I have always respected. The words of his friends say everything about him as a man. Prayers for Paul, his family, and his friends.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Paul I want you to know that my family and I are continuously praying for you and your family. I will always remember the first time I saw your dogs run, it was the first time I've ever seen a Field Trial dog. You are the reason I enjoy training and running trials. I wish I spent more time in the field with you, every memory and education you gave me is priceless. Having Paul and James in the field together will always be amazing to me. Paul, thank you for all that you have done for me. I want you to know that not only am I a better man for knowing you but each of my dogs are always going to be better trained because of you. Thank you


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul, my friend, I don't know what to say in words of comfort. I just know I'm your friend, and I admire you very much. Prayers are with you and your family. Twister ( last breeding you did with your female and Shaq ) says hi and she loves you. My best wishes and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Everyone who has come into contact with "Tulsa Slim" is heartbroken to hear this news. He welcomed me and everyone else into the sport and helped many along the way. Prayers sent for you, Paul, and your family. God bless, fp


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I have never met Paul either, but thoughts and prayers to his friends and family. As has been said, he is handling this with such courage and dignity. I hope it's of some comfort to him and his family that he is so loved and respected.

M


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

i do not know Paul personally, but he and his family are in my prayers.

Irishwhistler


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Prayers from the Bakers..


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I also do not know you,Paul, but wish you and your family peace , wisdom and grace...God Bless you all


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

One of my favorite "Paul" moments was about 8 years ago at the Tulsa trial. His son Brody was about 4 years old at the time. Brody was pretty much a fixture at the trials and would spend most of the days climbing in, out of and on top of Paul's truck. Brody would usually go to the line with Paul when he was running Ramsey. At this particular trial Paul and Ramsey had made it to the water blind in the Am and it was getting late in the day. As Paul was handling Ramsey, Brody decided he wanted to be held by his dad. There was no consoling Brody and only Paul would do. Paul blew a sit whistle, called Brody over to him, picked him up and started handling Ramsey again. The three of them hammered the water blind and went on to the fourth series!!!! I couldn't believe it. The blind was hard enough but here was Paul doing it while holding a 4 year old. What a guy!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

The last year or two I've had the privilege of being on Facebook with Paul. It was all about those two kids - everything from bow hunting to music recitals to family trips. He has truly given them the precious gift of his time.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I am so sorry. I noticed your birthday is in two days. Hoping for a miracle and more birthdays!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

This note was just posted by Amanda Hale, Paul's niece, about 4 hours ago:
_Update on Paul-

Paul is now staying in a beautiful hospice center called Clarehouse. He was not responding at all to the radiation and the cancer is spreading rapidly. We are thankful for each day he continues this gruesome fight against cancer. 

Please feel free to send me private messages/emails or comment on here, Gena & I have been reading these to him & they are keeping his spirits up & making him smile. 

We are throwing Paul a pizza party on Sunday for his 56th birthday this Sunday. Everyone is welcome, just let me or Gena know if you would like to attend.

_If any one missed the opportunity to donate to Paul's fund, here's the link:_

_http://www.gofundme.com/paulrainboltfund


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

I sent Paul a private message on Facebook last nite. I urge everyone who knows him to reach out to him in this difficult time. It will keep his spirits up knowing many have him in their thoughts.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

My wife works at a local hospital as an oncology nurse and remembers Paul being on her floor. It's very difficult for all families and patients, but my wife said he was always surrounded by a strong family. The Clarehouse is an excellent facility and will be as comfortable as possible.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Paul turns 56 today. Please send him a birthday message during this difficult time.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> Paul turns 56 today. Please send him a birthday message during this difficult time.


Happy happy birthday Paul! Big dog kisses sent and prayers too!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Feliz Cumpleaños mi amigo. Paz para usted y su familia.
su Amigo


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It is with great sadness that I report that Paul succumbed to cancer at. 5:40 AM. My heart goes out to his wife Gena, his two children, and all who were close to him. He lived an honorable life.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

So Long My Friend. May Gena, and the kids find the peace they need during this time.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

So very sorry; I never met him but he was universally liked and respected in the retriever community and I feel for his wife and children. Cancer is such a cruel disease.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thoughts and prayers to Gena and the kids as well as all of Paul's family and friends.

The Homburg's *


----------



## Ryan_G (Jan 6, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

My heart truly breaks for Paul's family and friends. I'll continue to send prayers their way.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Very sad news. My prayers are with his family in this difficult time.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Too soon, too fast, too much loss for his family. I am so very sorry.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

The Sooner Retriever Club morns the loss of a great friend!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Very Sad! ,,Prayers sent..


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

_Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings........

.......And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

-- John Gillespie Magee, Jr._



Godspeed Paul. Prayers for his wife, children, family and friends that they might find strength and solace in the love and legacy he left behind.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Goodbye to my friend, my prayers are with his wife and children in this difficult time. RIP Paul.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm very, very sorry. A few weeks ago, when I first learned that Paul was sick, I remembered a LinkedIn picture with his company logo and phone number on the side of his van.

I looked that up and phoned. It was right before his first treatment and I left a voice message. I hope he got to hear that message.

My deepest condolences to Paul's loved ones. Recovery from such a loss can surely be challenging.

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Sincere condolences to Paul's family and friends. It is often said of the dogs that, "It's hardest to lose the good ones." Same can be said of their people. God's blessing to all of you through this difficult time.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

One week ago, my family lost a GodSon, Brother, best friend and honorary Nephew to a similar cancer. He was 37, married and father of three. To honor Paul and Lukas, and aid their families, we must offer our financial support to fight this vicious disease at every opportunity. Fight cancer while we are able, so that others might live. 

Meeting Paul once was an honor for me. He was a fine and gracious human being. Now my heart is with his family during these dark days. There will be light for you again.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry.... Prayer's to his family and friends....May God Bless


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Two months from diagnosis to death. Very quick. Very sad. It shows you to never take anything or anyone for granted. The only explanation I can come up with is that Heaven is forming a rock band and is going to hold some field trials - and needed a music playing, retriever training, gracious man who loved his family greatly, and was welcoming to new people coming into a tough sport and always fair to the dogs, in Heaven. 

I hope his children always remember that their dad spoke of them often, and he would get a twinkle and brightness in his eyes when doing so.

And may we all carry a little bit of Paul in all of us and extend it to others like he did. Rest in Peace, Paul. My condolences to your close family and friends.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Prayers for his family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

My deepest sympathy to Paul's family and all who loved him.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I didn't expect this news so soon. I send sincere condolences to Paul's wife and children. Condolences also to Paul's friends, clients and dogs as the loss of Paul will impact each of them as well.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

So sad. Be with God Paul.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Condolences to his family and to him RIP. No one is promised tomorrow ..Live it today!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Tip a glass of the good stuff. RIP in Paul

/Paul


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

R.I.P. My Friend Are prayers are with Gena and the family. You will be missed!

Bill


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Our collective hearts are heavy with sympathy. Paul will be missed by many. Prayers to his family during this difficult time.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Godspeed to Paul and peace to his family and friends.

Sincere Regrets,
IRISHWHISTLER


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

sad news indeed. i never met paul. i am praying for the family of this respected man.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn

gods speed Paul and prayers for peace for his family and friends.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Paul was one of the good guys, the world was a better place with him here.


He will truly be missed.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

My condolences and may God bless his family.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

my condolences....cancer does not care about anyone. Prayers for family...


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Very, very sad. Wishing strength for his family and friends. Little, day-to-day things that you miss when someone is taken so suddenly. From the stories about how he loved and spent so much time with his children my heart breaks for them.

Continued Prayers from Vermont

M


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Earths loss is heavens gain.
Godspeed to Paul and condolences to his family & those of us who had the great fortune to have known him & had him as a friend


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Paul. Prayers for his family


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

RIP Paul. Your time on earth was well served. 

Thoughts for his family and prayers for healing hearts.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers for the family!!!!


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

R.I.P. Paul...May God shower your earthly family with His mercy and grace as only He can!

Mike Gibson


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

Deepest sympathy to the family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

In better times for the Tulsa crew. I will truly miss the Old Hippy. I keep expecting him to pull up in his old silver truck at any minute and say "Hey we're going to the farm to train, let's go!" God speed Paul and thank you brother for all you did.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems all to often someone is taken from us way too soon, don't know the fix other than my prayers are with the family, friends, Rest in Peace Mr. Rainbolt


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

http://moweryfs.com/obituaries/obituary/?obit_id=109


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

My condolences to all who knew and loved him, especially his wife and kids.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

My condolences to Paul's family and friends. I am so sorry


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for all those affected, he sounded like a wonderful man.... Enjoy our Father's kingdom Paul, we will all be there soon....


Richard


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Paul Albert Rainbolt, resident of Owasso, passed from this life on Monday, January 12, 2015, at the age of 56 years. Paul was born January 11, 1959, at Fort Dix, New Jersey, to Harold A. and Dimitra (Kosma) Rainbolt. He was raised and received his education in Tulsa, graduating Memorial HS in 1977. On June 22, 1996, Paul and Gena Humes were united in marriage, and to this union, two children were born. Paul owned and operated Rainbolt Mechanical Heating and Air Conditioning. He enjoyed music and during his early years, was a member of several bands, including Blabbermouth and Two Doors Down. Paul loved vacationing with his family, hunting, fishing and had a passion for training retrievers. He was a member of the Tulsa Retriever Club since 1997; and his dog Sabre became a Master Hunter in 2000 and Master National Qualifier in 2001. His dog Ramsey became an Amateur Field Champion in 2009 and his dog Allie became Qualified All Age also in 2009. His dog Gypsy Qualified All Age in 2012 and is on the 2012 National Derby List. Paul and Gena have made Owasso home since 2008. Those that survive include his wife Gena of the home and their children Brody and Dimitra Rainbolt. He is also survived by his son Joseph Rainbolt, wife Jessica and their children Jayla and Jonathan all of Tulsa; his parents Harold and Dimitra Rainbolt of Tulsa; and two sisters Rebecca Griffin and husband Shelby of Phoenix and Rachel Mehler of Tulsa. Visitation for Paul will be at Mowery Funeral Service on Wednesday, January 14, 2015, from 4:00 p.m. – 8:00 p.m. Funeral services will be at 2:00 p.m., Thursday, January 15, in the sanctuary of the First United Methodist Church, Owasso, with Pastor Chuck Horton officiating. Donations may be made in Paul’s memory by contributing to either: St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital, 501 St. Jude Place, Memphis, TN 38105 or to Clarehouse, 7617 South Mingo Road, Tulsa, OK 74133. Arrangements and services have been entrusted to Mowery Funeral Service of Owasso. www.moweryfs.com


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 26, 2009)

May GOD be good to Paul Albert Rainbolt


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> http://moweryfs.com/obituaries/obituary/?obit_id=109


Does anyone have the family's address? Please PM me! Thanks, Michelle


----------

